# Andante cantabile on the basis of a Mendelssohn symphony sketch



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

In this summer I wrote this, as I think, very melodic Andante on the basis of a beautiful Mendelssohn sketch (till 2:50) for an unfinished symphony. After a middle part various variations on the Mendelssohn melody follow. I would appreciate your impressions ...

www.gerdprengel.de/Mendelssohn_unfinished_symphony_Andante.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/Mendelssohn_unfinished_symphony_Andante.pdf

Gerd


----------

